# Thank you



## CatalinaSuperstar

Hello,
So at work I have a customer in Romania for whom we use a Constanza-based freight forwarder. I'm writing an e-mail to the freight forwarder just asking him to confirm when our stock reaches his warehouse from the port. We have a normal plesant working relationship, and I know that he is about 20 years old.
I want just to write "*thank you*" at the bottom of my e-mail in Romanian. His English isn't great, so I wanted to make a little effort.. I can understand the gist of simple Romanian when written. They don't provide their website in English, so I muddle through with my good understanding of the other Romance languages.
Any help is much appreciated!

Thank you...!


----------



## OldAvatar

So, you basically want to know how to say thank you in Romanian or you would like to have a phrase in which you will express your gratitude?

Thank you = Îţi mulţumesc!


----------



## CatalinaSuperstar

If that is just plain *thank you*, then that's great!

Thank you so much..!


----------



## OldAvatar

Cu plăcere!


----------



## Grefsen

OldAvatar said:


> Thank you = Îţi mulţumesc!


Would it also be appropriate to conclude an email with either of the following or would it be too informal?

Mersi!

Mulţumesc!


----------



## farscape

I suppose you could use "Cu mulţumiri, (followed by signature)" - something like many thanks, that is.

f.


----------



## Grefsen

farscape said:


> I suppose you could use "Cu mulţumiri, (followed by signature)" - something like many thanks, that is.


So for concluding emails with "Thank you," it looks like these are my two best options:

Îţi mulţumesc, (followed by name)

Cu mulţumiri, (followed by name)


----------



## farscape

I would not close a letter with "Îți mulțumesc" - that's best left for an actual sentence in context.

You could use the plain "Mulțumesc" or a more standard expression for closing a letter where you sau 'thanks' - "Cu mulțumiri,... ".

Later,
f.


----------



## irinet

Hello,

I didn't realise up to now that a 'thank you' response could get so much attention!
So, if I may..., I would gladly join this OP by submitting a few ideas.

1.Regarding the customer's age, "mulțumesc/mulțumesc mult" will do. A bit of personal touch won't do any harm, on the contrary, the younger generation feels much better when addressed this manner. 
2. If we don't know much about the customer, we could say "Vă mulțumesc".
3. Highly formal and highly impersonal, "cu mulțumiri," can be used a) from an official position to another official personna, or b) going back to age again, older persons may like this one, too. So, you definitely don't get wrong with this one! 
4. Also formal, and with an extra feeling of gratitude if a favor has been paid, you can choose to say as a promise to return that favour: "vă rămân îndatorat", something like, "endebted to you" . Or you can use "rămân dator" , i.e. without 'vă', mostly used in speaking, and if you are in good relationships to your customer.
5 . My favourite one is "Vă mulțumesc" because it is the most balanced to me.
6.a) And I wouldn't use "îți mulțumesc" as it is too personal or friendly. But again, age can decide, so...  .
b) And last, to my mind, "mersi" diminishes a business relationship . It's too much like thx.


_Vă mulțumesc pentru atenția acordată (I ... for your attention), 

Yours,
irinet

_


----------

